# Airbrushed Brute DONE....



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Let me know what ya think...tried to match my Brute paint job to the Jeep I just finished also...now all I need is a good RZR to paint up to match also...


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

That is NICE! I wish i could have something like this done to mine! I always imagined a dark metallic gray (like the 2012's) and Lime green carbon fiber looking flames coming about 1/2 up the front fender... It'd look mean with my black wheels and lime green headlights and rad kit!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Really nice


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks good, you can paint my RZR if you want lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks good man. 






07 Brute Force 750I NRA Edition 30" Zilla's on 14" ITP SS 312 Wheels, 2" Lift, Custom Audio Tube,MIMB Snorkels and Temp Gauge Gorilla Radiator Relocation Kit Fan on Switch, Radiator Painted Orange Almond Primary / Green Secondary Spring Viper Max 4000lb with Amsteel Blue Replaced Fan Breaker with Blade Fuse Dynatek CDI Blue LED's in Heads UP Display 8000K HID's
06 Brute Force 650I Custom Blue 28" Zilla's on 14" ITP SS 212 Wheels,Almond Secondary, 2500 Warn. 
07 Polaris Sportsman 90 with 8000k HID's and some other goodies
01 Honda Recon 25" Mudlights


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

should stir alot of attention


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm jealous!


----------



## Muddog (Aug 13, 2011)

beautiful!!, after I do my BBK, I am going to hit the plastics, that machine is my dream machine. nice job!!! just a quick question can someone tell me how to post I am new.
Thanks. ABTHIS01 I would love to have a side shot of that brute with nothing in background.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Muddog said:


> beautiful!!, after I do my BBK, I am going to hit the plastics, that machine is my dream machine. nice job!!! just a quick question can someone tell me how to post I am new.
> Thanks. ABTHIS01 I would love to have a side shot of that brute with nothing in background.


Just go to which ever section you want to post in (kawi, yamaha, for sale, etc...) and scroll down past all the threads and right below the last thread in the left corner you will see the button for a new message.... click it and fill in what ever info you want to be there and then submit it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

its also located here. (at the top of the threads, and below them as filthy said)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Man that is one sharp looking brute!!! :rockn:


----------



## ozziestprime (Mar 16, 2010)

do you use a flexibility additive to your paint.


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

thanks for the replies....the brute already had the factory blue metallic paint on it. The body panels were in real good shape just some minor scratches that I just sanded the whole thing with 600 grit and made sure it was really clean. Now if it was a new body with no paint it is a different story. I have 7 different steps to go through to make sure the paint will stick - nature of painting PLASTIC, but it can be done....


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks AWESOME!

Might I suggest you upgrade your rad kit to a Custom one made by us to also showcase your company, we could make it with the *Airbrush This* text on the front face plate, as well as some flames if you like? Let me know, we like to do these custom ones for companies, it really sets the machine off


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thats cool...are your covers/kits steel or aluminum? The plain aluminum HL I have on it just doesn't fit...TOO PLAIN


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Nicely done.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

abthis01 said:


> Thats cool...are your covers/kits steel or aluminum? The plain aluminum HL I have on it just doesn't fit...TOO PLAIN


 
1/8" thick steel, all powder coated with a santex black (textured slightly in black). Since you have a silverish setting going on, we could also add the steel perforated screen for behind the face plate in grey/silver to make your logo/text really pop!


----------



## JimHavok (Aug 26, 2011)

HHMMMMM I don't see a nice airbrushed trailer to complete the package.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

JimHavok said:


> HHMMMMM I don't see a nice airbrushed trailer to complete the package.


Ya, a nice little enclosed would be saawwweeeeeeetttt and keep the quad from getting dinged up with rocks when hauling it.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

I think you still need some practice Ill let you practice on mine ok jk it looks good great job


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

looks good


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice, I bet your brute turns heads with that custom airbrush.


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks...haven't had it out yet since I painted it.Still finding things that need to be fixed. Checked the front brake pads, they are almost to metal, then saw front bearings on driv side were going, then a small rip in ball joint rubber cover pass side...always something. Better to check now before I'm 40 miles out at 1 in the morning...

And I do have an airbrushed enclosed 6x12 that I usually haul the Brute in...but my "big bright idea" was to get a small 5x8 utility trailer to haul the Brute behind the Heep (Jeep). I have a big Jeep show coming in October and wanted both together - mostly for advertising but who am I kidding - wanna pull up saying "where's my [email protected]#$ trophy at":saevilw:


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Abthis01,
If someone were to send you their plastics, how much would you charge to put a set of flames on it? Just curious :33:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Please move talks of pricing to pm's. 

Thanks-mods


----------

